# merida



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

To expats living in Merida. I keep hearing all good news about living in Merida. Whats the not so good news. Whats the biggest negative. No place is perfect. THX


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mr g53 said:


> To expats living in Merida. I keep hearing all good news about living in Merida. Whats the not so good news. Whats the biggest negative. No place is perfect. THX


I don't live in Mérida, but I would guess that the year-round hot, humid weather would be one negative, at least it would be to me!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mr g53 said:


> To expats living in Merida. I keep hearing all good news about living in Merida. Whats the not so good news. Whats the biggest negative. No place is perfect. THX


As you appear to be coming from New York City, this negative may not apply to you, but I find the Yucatan peninsula too flat and vegetated for my tastes. I like the wide open views and mountains found in the western US and Mexico more to my liking. However, that is obviously a very personal preference.


----------

